# E chi si è visto si è visto



## Welpa

Ciao a tutti,

Che cosa vuol dire la frase "chi si è visto si è visto"? Un'amica mi ha scritto questo (penso che il contesto non sia importante qui) e ho un problema con capirla. Google ha più di 12000 hits per questa frase!

Grazie,
Welpa.


----------



## Alberto77

...And who cares about the rest! It can be a general meaning...
ciao
alb


----------



## pinturicchio07

Welpa said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Che cosa vuol dire la frase "chi si è visto si è visto"? Un'amica mi ha scritto questo (penso che il contesto non sia importante qui) e ho un problema con capirla. Google ha più di 12000 hits per questa frase!
> 
> Grazie,
> Welpa.


 
I think the phrase might be "chi s'è visto s'è visto" which means "and that was that". I'd wait for the natives though.

Lorenzo


----------



## Saoul

pinturicchio07 said:


> I think the phrase might be "chi s'è visto s'è visto" which means "and that was that". I'd wait for the natives though.
> 
> Lorenzo



 Exactly!


----------



## laurentius67

_chi si è visto si è visto_

is an idiomatic phrase used in many circumstances.

It generally means 

_I did what I could, I can't take responsability for possible negative consequences_

or 

_Things are like that, I don't want go deeper into the matter_

or

_that's enough for what I'm concerned, I don't want to know (or do) anything else

_I hope it helps


----------



## Tradis

E ci aggiungo anche la mia: ...and none the wiser.
Cosa dicono i native speakers?


----------



## GavinW

Yes, "And that's that" or "And that was that" are good. I was mentally searching for the elusive catch-all translation for this. Difficult, as others have commented. But maybe "End of story" also works pretty well often enough.


----------



## _forumuser_

Just want to add a coupple of phrases of very similar meaning:

- E buonanotte ai suonatori (And goodnight to the players/the band)
- Chi ha dato ha dato, chi ha avuto ha avuto. (Who gave gave, who took took....I can almost hear DeNiro saying this in a Godfather-like film... You know how these things go over hee...who gave gave; who took took)


----------



## Alxmrphi

"E dopo l'ha cercato, non potevo trovarla, ho chiamato ai suoi genitori, ai suoi fratelli ed alle sue sorelle, allora, chi s'è visto s'è visto"

come questo?


----------



## Welpa

Thanks everyone!  

"And that's that" fits pretty well in my context. 

I'll try to keep the other meanings in mind.


----------



## _forumuser_

Other ideas to translate the phrase:

And so be it.
And amen.
And farewell my lovely. (I've just made this up)
And I'm outta here
And see you next time. 
And peace to people of good will? (is this correct?)
And goodnight to...??

You get the point. Can you help me find more?


----------



## Alxmrphi

And peace to people of good will? (is this correct?) - wrong

another is "And that's the end of that chapter"

but with all these, they're so different! What about in my example, if you substitute any of yours into my sentence it doesn't make sense, it needs to be that one (I did all I could).

Uh!


----------



## _forumuser_

Alex_Murphy said:


> "E dopo l'ha cercato, non potevo trovarla, ho chiamato ai suoi genitori, ai suoi fratelli ed alle sue sorelle, allora, chi s'è visto s'è visto"
> 
> come questo?


 
I'm sorry, I don't understand your example. E chi s'e' visto s'e' visto means: "and who cares" "And what is done is done", "and whatever". It is normally said about a third person, since it is not very polite to say.

Here is a sample situation:

A: Ho comprato un regalo per Maria. 
I got Maria a present.
B: Ma come, un pacco viola? Non sai che e' molto superstiziosa?
How on earth, wrapped in violet? Don't you know she is very superstitious?
A: Hai ragione, forse dovrei cambiare carta.
You're right. Maybe I should change the wrapping.
B: Si' c'e' un negozio di cartoleria qui vicino.
Yes, there is a stationery store nearby.
Lo sai che c'e'? Io glielo do cosi' com'e' e chi s'e' visto s'e' visto.
You know what? I'll give it to her as it is, end of story (and who cares).


----------



## Alxmrphi

I read this 



> _chi si è visto si è visto_
> 
> is an idiomatic phrase used in many circumstances.
> 
> It generally means
> 
> _I did what I could, I can't take responsability for possible negative consequences
> _




And I wanted an example, I was saying that "I looked for her, (I know it should be l'ho cercata) I called her parents, her brothers and her sisters, I did what I could"

I didn't know it had a negative connotation, I just meant "It's out of my hands, I did all I could to try and find her"


----------



## laurentius67

Alex_Murphy said:


> I read this
> 
> [/i]
> 
> And I wanted an example, I was saying that "I looked for her, (I know it should be l'ho cercata) I called her parents, her brothers and her sisters, I did what I could"
> 
> I didn't know it had a negative connotation, I just meant "It's out of my hands, I did all I could to try and find her"



Yes it has negative connotation.

Maybe I should have to rephrase that as :

I did what I could : in any case I don't want to take responsability for possible negative consequences (neither I'm very concerned about it)


----------



## Alxmrphi

A : Ti piace Andrea?
B : No, lo odio
A : Neanch'io!
A : Comunque, ci ha detto che dobbiamo cercare il suo cane.
B : Se ci chiede, che cosa diremo?
A : lo diremo chi s'è visto s'è visto!

- *sort of* like this?


----------



## Carthusian cat

Alex_Murphy said:


> A : Ti piace Andrea?
> B : No, lo odio
> A : Ne*A*nch'io!
> A : Comunque, ci ha detto che dobbiamo cercare il suo cane.
> B : Se ci chiede, che cosa diremo?
> A : lo*Gli* diremo chi s'è visto s'è visto!
> 
> - *sort of* like this?


Ehm.. I think you're focusing on the verb _vedere_, but this is not really the meaning. Here _visto_ doesn't mean _seen_. It's a metaphore.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Don't I have to focus on the verb vedere, that is the title of the thread, I thought it was part of the phrase?

I haven't attempted to translate that phrase literally, the "visto" doesn't, well, I didn't use an example that I need to use "seen", like "seen the dog that he has lost" - it was just the first thing that came into my head.


----------



## Carthusian cat

Ah.. ok then. Just one more example:

"Sono solo le 5, ma sono stufa di lavorare.. Sai che ti dico? Io me ne vado a casa, e chi s'è visto s'è visto.."


----------



## Alxmrphi

I will definately use that one day!
I understand now! Let me see if I can do another:

Smetti! non mi preoccupo! Chi s'è visto s'è visto!


----------



## shamblesuk

Carthusian cat said:


> Ah.. ok then. Just one more example:
> 
> "Sono solo le 5, ma sono stufa*to* di lavorare.. Sai che ti dico? Io me ne vado a casa, e chi s'è visto s'è visto.."


----------



## shamblesuk

Solo per gli italiani.

Penso che sia anche 'smettila', ma non ne sono sicuro.

Lee



Alex_Murphy said:


> I will defina*i*tely use that one day!
> I understand now! Let me see if I can do another:
> 
> Smetti! non mi preoccupo! Chi s'è visto s'è visto!


----------



## Alxmrphi

I have no idea what you're saying Lee.


----------



## shamblesuk

By 'Smetti' I assume you mean 'Stop it', in which case I think the transaltion is 'Smettila'.

Lee



Alex_Murphy said:


> I have no idea what you're saying Lee.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ahh, cos you said "solo per gli italiani" I thought you meant, it wasn't directed at me, but you quoted my post, and I wasn't sure if it was to correct my stupid mistake lol!

Thanks, so with "Smettila!" is the whole sentence correct?


----------



## Carthusian cat

I guess Alex didn't mean _Stop it!_, but rather something like _Basta.. (I'm done)_
Actually s_metti_ or _smettila _in Italian mean _Stop it._

Lee, _io sono stufa/o (adj.) di lavorare,_ but _mi sono stufata/o (verb) di lavorare_
Two different constructions.. to express exactly the same... 

See you later, guys, I *really *have to go home...


----------



## Alxmrphi

I meant like, if someone is going on and talking in a worried way and going on and on and on, and you just want to say "Stop! I don't care! That's the end of it!"

So I guess Basta works there as well.


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Alex_Murphy said:


> I meant like, if someone is going on and talking in a worried way and going on and on and on, and you just want to say "Stop! I don't care! That's the end of it!"
> 
> So I guess Basta works there as well.


 

Yes, "basta" works as well.

"Basta! Non mi interessa! Fine della storia!/Chi si è visto si è visto!"
_Stop! I don't care! That's the end of it!_


----------



## Saoul

Yep and anyway, Lee's remark was quite right. 
"Smetti" alone doesn't make a lot of sense. It needs to be followed by the action/think you want to be stopped.

Smetti di fare così!
Smetti di rompere!
Smetti di parlare al telefono!

Otherwise, I agree with Lee. It's "Smettila!"


----------



## _forumuser_

You use chi si e' visto si e' visto when you know what you are about to do will displease the other but you do it anyway because you've gotten to the point that you don't care anymore:

I've been waiting for over an hour. I'm gonna leave now, e chi s'e' visto s'e' visto.


----------



## Alxmrphi

"Se lei non viene qui fra cinque minuti poi lascerò, chi s'è visto s'è visto."

juicetoe?


----------



## _forumuser_

Alex_Murphy said:


> "Se (lei) non viene (qui) fra (entro) cinque minuti *me ne vado*, *e* chi s'è visto s'è visto."
> 
> juicetoe?


 
Juicetoe.


----------



## Roo Boy

As Gavin also suggested, it seems to me that ".....and that's that!" is the best generic translation.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Finally, I think I have it


----------

